# was i wrong??



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yesterday on my way home from deer hunting i stopped at giant eagle to do a bit of shopping, my cart was full with my paid for and bagged goodies. as i was outside the store leaving and looking thru the red box for a movie.. the security guard comes up to me and says "you look kind of military with all that camouflage on , you cant be standing here and I will need you to keep moving" i looked at him and seriously laughed in his face and said "you look like a little man with a 4 dollar badge, maybe you can move me" his face lit up and he stormed away..

in hind site i probably could have responded differently, but now because i wear camo im the bad guy?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good for you, I would have done likewise. Talk about incorrect profiling.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> yesterday on my way home from deer hunting i stopped at giant eagle to do a bit of shopping, my cart was full with my paid for and bagged goodies. as i was outside the store leaving and looking thru the red box for a movie.. the security guard comes up to me and says "you look kind of military with all that camouflage on , you cant be standing here and I will need you to keep moving" i looked at him and seriously laughed in his face and said "you look like a little man with a 4 dollar badge, maybe you can move me" his face lit up and he stormed away..
> 
> in hind site i probably could have responded differently, but now because i wear camo im the bad guy?


You're probably on a poster after the time you gassed that poor black woman while you were shopping for cereal.....You are deadly.......LOL

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/oops.317157/#post-2348886


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice reply.... I suppose though, with the state we have found ourselves in, he may have thought he was saving the world.
(you did look kinda scary with that hook hanging from your eye)


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

He was in the wrong. 
Wonder what his boss or the store manager would say?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I see military in their camo in stores all the time. It's never been a problem.

We have deputies posted at the grocery stores and the library. At the library they spend pretty much all their time with their faces in their phones. They're basically bouncers.


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

He was definitely wrong,if he truly thought you were military, then he should have said "Thank you".


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Troublemaker.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

He's evidently never been to WV. 
Grandmas wear camo down there.
Heck, you stand out if you *Don't* wear camo.
They even have "Sunday" camo.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> You're probably on a poster after the time you gassed that poor black woman while you were shopping for cereal.....You are deadly.......LOL
> 
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/oops.317157/#post-2348886


LOL same store


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank goodness you were not obviously carrying. Could have been lot worse.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Dovans said:


> Thank goodness you were not obviously carrying. Could have been lot worse.


i actually was..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

what the hell is wrong with looking " military"??? 

.....stupid rent-a-cops, was his name Paul Blart? lol


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Wonder if he realizes he insulted the military?..


----------



## scoutdad57 (Jan 12, 2013)

ezbite said:


> yesterday on my way home from deer hunting i stopped at giant eagle to do a bit of shopping, my cart was full with my paid for and bagged goodies. as i was outside the store leaving and looking thru the red box for a movie.. the security guard comes up to me and says "you look kind of military with all that camouflage on , you cant be standing here and I will need you to keep moving" i looked at him and seriously laughed in his face and said "you look like a little man with a 4 dollar badge, maybe you can move me" his face lit up and he stormed away..
> 
> in hind site i probably could have responded differently, but now because i wear camo im the bad guy?


Should have told him you just spent a lot of your "military-looking" money in his store.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

When I see people in camo in stores, I can tell if they're just some hunter or other guy who happens to be wearing camo, and actual active-duty military. With them, everything is tucked in and straight and they wear unit insignia. They always carry themselves straight.

Edited to add, OTOH the Honda workers in uniform are dressed completely in white, with a sort of smock shirt which resembles a small medical coat. Give one of them a big pool skimming net and they would look like insane asylum workers.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

So now store security are profilers. So if u dress like a thug it cool come on in and help yourself.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im still sitting here, still thinking.. i am a military man, i always try to act accordingly, its how ive been raised. come at me and i'll respond. what he said to me right then might of pushed a button or 2...

he is still a little man with a 4 dollar badge..


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Could the store have a policy that they do not allow recruiters? Similar to a no soliciting policy.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> yesterday on my way home from deer hunting i stopped at giant eagle to do a bit of shopping, my cart was full with my paid for and bagged goodies. as i was outside the store leaving and looking thru the red box for a movie.. the security guard comes up to me and says "you look kind of military with all that camouflage on , you cant be standing here and I will need you to keep moving" i looked at him and seriously laughed in his face and said "you look like a little man with a 4 dollar badge, maybe you can move me" his face lit up and he stormed away..
> 
> in hind site i probably could have responded differently, but now because i wear camo im the bad guy?


in my opinion you couldn't have been in the wrong no matter what your reply might have been. i for one wear a camo coat all winter unless I'm going to a function that requires me to wear something else. and I've been out of the marines now since 76 and i'm still proud of my service to our great country. and i still hold myself to a high standard because of my raising and my time in the corps.
sherman


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Can't say I blame ya. The more you think about it, the more ways you could have handled it. Screw 'em. I think that what you said was funny as Hell.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Specgrade said:


> Can't say I blame ya. The more you think about it, the more ways you could have handled it. Screw 'em. I think that what you said was funny as Hell.


thanks,,, at first i was really pissed off, but when i got to my truck i started laughing, looked back and he was nowhere to be found.. it was just a moment thing..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> thanks,,, at first i was really pissed off, but when i got to my truck i started laughing, looked back and he was nowhere to be found.. it was just a moment thing..


Well....you are a seedy looking guy....I would have said..hey I'm undercover....you're gonna blow it


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> Could the store have a policy that they do not allow recruiters? Similar to a no soliciting policy.


You could tell he obviously wasn't military...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> in my opinion you couldn't have been in the wrong no matter what your reply might have been. i for one wear a camo coat all winter unless I'm going to a function that requires me to wear something else. and I've been out of the marines now since 76 and i'm still proud of my service to our great country. and i still hold myself to a high standard because of my raising and my time in the corps.
> sherman


 damn right brother.. you took the oath, the life style never just goes away, .. thank you!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

You should have at that point ask to please speak with the store manager!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> You could tell he obviously wasn't military...


No question that you or i could tell the difference.... along with probably every other member of this site. Just saying that a lot of people would have no clue on the difference and assuming they thought they were just enforcing a store policy. I would doubt the individual was making a protest against the armed forces.

Don't think ezbite was wrong for what was said, just know that a lot of people walk around with blinders when they are given a job to do, they tend to not look at the bigger picture.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I always thought camo was acceptable fashion after Labor Day?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Can't understand that!!


----------



## Okiedokie (Nov 13, 2017)

I love your response. Classic! I cannot believe what we are becoming.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

i would have turned an about face , went back into store and directly to the manager, and not a second later.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't understand his problem may I just dumb so what you hadcamo on please help me. I. Have not understood people for years


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Nothing wrong with your response. I feel its a classic comeback to an idiot that "thinks" they are the law. Hopefully your taking the patients to explain clearly what the rules actually are can help the idiot thr next time they want to open the hole in thier face...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Your remark was spot on. I would talk to the store manager,next time your in,and your idiot buddy is there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well....you are a seedy looking guy....I would have said..hey I'm undercover....you're gonna blow it


With that new beard AND wearing camo, probably thought ole EZ was fixin to steal that red machine. 
Hey EZ, next time you go to that store make sure and look that guy up and tell him you'd like him to follow you through the store watching every thing you do. Then tell him you're headed to use the latrine.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

No, I don’t think your response was wrong but I do agree with others who said you should have went back in to talk to a manager. I would like it clarified to me if it was the junior’s problem with your looks or if he was acting on the stores direction.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

ezbite said:


> yesterday on my way home from deer hunting i stopped at giant eagle to do a bit of shopping, my cart was full with my paid for and bagged goodies. as i was outside the store leaving and looking thru the red box for a movie.. the security guard comes up to me and says "you look kind of military with all that camouflage on , you cant be standing here and I will need you to keep moving" i looked at him and seriously laughed in his face and said "you look like a little man with a 4 dollar badge, maybe you can move me" his face lit up and he stormed away..
> 
> in hind site i probably could have responded differently, but now because i wear camo im the bad guy?


Well done


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> No question that you or i could tell the difference.... along with probably every other member of this site. Just saying that a lot of people would have no clue on the difference and assuming they thought they were just enforcing a store policy. I would doubt the individual was making a protest against the armed forces.
> 
> Don't think ezbite was wrong for what was said, just know that a lot of people walk around with blinders when they are given a job to do, they tend to not look at the bigger picture.


If that is indeed the case then store policy is wrong, and the guy enforcing it is also wrong. A mismatch made in Heaven! Or Hell.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Which side of your face did he see first?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ohiojmj said:


> Which side of your face did he see first?


It was my right side by the way..

I've seen open carry in this store, so I don't think it's store policy to discriminate on camo, it was just the little fellas problem.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Was the guy Gomer trying to perform a "citizens arrest"?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The guy was probably promoted from the 12 or less item isle checker to outside patrol. Now you ran him off!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey EZ, have you ever gone full blown crazy and wear a Realtree shirt and Mossyoak pants. Down home in WV that ain't chit, up here in Buckeyeville, people look at you like you're a hick or something. Go figure.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I wear camo all the time, this guy was just weird.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I wear camo all the time, this guy was just weird.


As OSUdaddy posted, You have run into the 'Barney Fife' of the grocery store.
Next time you're going to the store, give yourself some extra time and have some fun with this guy.
Go in all decked out in the camo and this time have face paint and some dark shades on.
The best scenario would be if he approached you again. Call him Barney. Most likely he's too young to even know who you're talking about. But every time I saw him, I'd make it a point to say " hello Barney". And tell him in a low, calm voice that there are eyes on him and that his every move is being watched by the corporate office. That if he keeps up the good work that he may be in for a big promotion.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Talk about watching, have you noticed how many cameras are looking down at you from the store ceiling? Especially around the service desk.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

fastwater said:


> As OSUdaddy posted, You have run into the 'Barney Fife' of the grocery store.
> Next time you're going to the store, give yourself some extra time and have some fun with this guy.
> Go in all decked out in the camo and this time have face paint and some dark shades on.
> The best scenario would be if he approached you again. Call him Barney. Most likely he's too young to even know who you're talking about. But every time I saw him, I'd make it a point to say " hello Barney". And tell him in a low, calm voice that there are eyes on him and that his every move is being watched by the corporate office. That if he keeps up the good work that he may be in for a big promotion.


I don't know if I would do this, you really don't know the guy and you could send him over the edge. Probably not, but if he is a Barney then you might end up getting the one bullet he carries.
Speaking of Barney our local fair hired a guy a few years back that mimicked Barney, uniform and all. The guy was a duplicate of Barney, voice looks and all. I met him at the sheriff both and talked to him, it gave me goose bumps, the guy was perfect.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

You also could have said, Listen junior, go home and watch the first Rambo and see how things worked out for that guy


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah i don't think i would purposely take it any farther. but would go prepared for him the next time if he shows up. then i would have him take me to the manager and find out just what the store policy is. if they don't allow military or camo or if its just you the guy has a problem with. then if they don't want your business for whatever reason i might find another store.

like i say i wear my camo coat everywhere i go in cold weather. and I've never had a problem with anyone. that guy was just a dork as far as I'm concerned and he got what he had coming.
sherman


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Maybe a customer got spooked and asked him to check out the guy who looks military.

Heck, go all out and show up in a ghillie suit. "Show me your policy that prohibits that!"


----------



## Jtom (Apr 6, 2007)

Bully!

You have most probably scarred him emotionally - now he will have flashbacks whenever he sees someone in camo.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I wish I could think up classic replies that quickly......it's always later, oh man I should have said this!

So, what movie did you choose?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Mall cop....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I wish I could think up classic replies that quickly......it's always later, oh man I should have said this!
> 
> So, what movie did you choose?


Wonder Woman.. boy that Gal Gadot nailed that role.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Your reply was great. Calling him Barney from now on would be funny. The Ghillie suit or face paint would be over the top and many places do have policies against hiding your face because that is what robbers do. My local bank even has a policy against wearing a hoodie with the hood up.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah I've seen bank rules like that, too.

Strange, the cameras are always looking down. I wonder why they don't have cameras at the teller's eye level, to see under ball cap visors and such.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

don,t push it, this would be how a good guy gets shot by a wanna be cop.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wonder Woman? Now that's wrong!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

You were approached wrong and responded appropriately. Odviously you had the balls to back it up and he was just being a dick. Good for you.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

FOSR said:


> Talk about watching, have you noticed how many cameras are looking down at you from the store ceiling? Especially around the service desk.


What blows my mind is people know this, yet they still try to rip off the company.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

after reading this more and thinking please take the following sarcastically: I would be more upset with the camo it failed. you were spotted and did not blend in.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Dovans said:


> What blows my mind is people know this, yet they still try to rip off the company.


About 2/3 of all crime goes unsolved, so criminals who get caught are REALLY stupid. Just sayin'.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jeff rod builder said:


> after reading this more and thinking please take the following sarcastically: I would be more upset with the camo it failed. you were spotted and did not blend in.


This is something I heard a comedian reference talking about leaders of coups and juntas. They are routinely photographed in urban settings wearing "jungle" camo! How do they expect to blend in? Wouldn't they be better off wearing camo that looked like concrete and blacktop?



cincinnati said:


> About 2/3 of all crime goes unsolved, so criminals who get caught are REALLY stupid. Just sayin'.


Doesn't surprise me. We've all seen security cam footage of bank and store robberies on the news, and that stuff is absolutely worthless. I couldn't recognize Santa Claus from those things!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Wonder Woman.. boy that Gal Gadot nailed that role.


Wonder woman has a glock ...i saw it


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

“Camo lives matter” just saying let’s protest !!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Wonder Woman.. boy that Gal Gadot nailed that role.


Lynda Carter is Wonder Woman!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I wish I could think up classic replies that quickly......it's always later, oh man I should have said this!
> 
> So, what movie did you choose?





Lazy 8 said:


> Mall cop....


You're on the ball Timbo!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

KPI said:


> “Camo lives matter” just saying let’s protest !!!


Yes...an excellent idea!
What was done to EZ was racist if I ever seen it.
We could have a 'Camo' million man march.

Oooops...scratch that idea. They wouldn't see us anyway.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Lynda Carter is Wonder Woman!


Not anymore..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the guy was probably just jealous of you because he didn't have any camo when he was growing up, LOL.
sherman


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

FOSR said:


> Talk about watching, have you noticed how many cameras are looking down at you from the store ceiling? Especially around the service desk.


 Those cameras are more for watching their employees......


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Small man sindrome . Go back take a big stick and stir stir stir. Have FUN. ? did he even have a gun? Do not get run off from your local market.....bruce


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I think you should talk to the manager, I would think he would want to know, and on his response then I would decide if I would ever shop in that store again.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What giant eagle was this


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Like lazy 8 said, you know how them mall ninjas can be. Strap a glock on them and they think they’re smarter than everyone else and know everything when in reality it’s just the opposite......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MIGHTY said:


> Like lazy 8 said, you know how them mall ninjas can be. Strap a glock on them and they think they’re smarter than everyone else and know everything when in reality it’s just the opposite......


You ment a colt?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Nah, someone carrying a colt would have too much common sense


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MIGHTY said:


> Nah, someone carrying a colt would have too much common sense


And a limp on the side that anchor was strapped to.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> And a limp on the side that anchor was strapped to.


EZ, you have not been wrong in this thread thus far.
But be warned...you are really getting dangerously close to crossing over the line between 'right and wrong' or even '*blasphemy*' by referring to the Colt( without question the best pistola ever made) as an anchor. 
Besides...only grown ups carry a Colt ( or steel pistols) and have no issue with their weight.


----------



## roundheadjig (Nov 9, 2016)

FOSR said:


> Maybe a customer got spooked and asked him to check out the guy who looks military.
> 
> Heck, go all out and show up in a ghillie suit. "Show me your policy that prohibits that!"


Dat be Bigfoot I’ve seen you before.......


----------

